# Época de Furacões 2005



## Rui M. (23 Nov 2006 às 14:28)

Não sei se já foi discutido aqui, mas ja agora exponho esta duvida:

Foi identificada algum fenómeno responsável pela época de furacões excepcional do ano passado?


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2006 às 16:07)

Rui M. disse:


> Não sei se já foi discutido aqui, mas ja agora exponho esta duvida:
> 
> Foi identificada algum fenómeno responsável pela época de furacões excepcional do ano passado?



Boas,

Alguns dizem agora que foi o El Niño, mas antes o facto de ter ocorrido um elevado SAL e pouco ACE, além de uma enorme anomalia nas SST, de resto não tenho lido ou houvido, embora os MetoO português e espanhol tenham lançado alguns comunicados posteriores a explicar o sucedido, penso que já estão postado aqui


----------



## Rui M. (23 Nov 2006 às 19:49)

O El Niño em 2005?


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 12:40)

Rui M. disse:


> O El Niño em 2005?



Pois    estão todos desnorteados até chegam a essas conclusões...


----------

